# Micro-T Carpet Oval Mods



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam looking for Carpet Oval Mods! Mainly cuz i had to buy a new transmission/diff already cuz it was gummed up with carpet!
So what do you guys think that i could do to prevent carpet getting in the transmission/diff??? 
And do you think i should put sway bars on the front or back? or both???
Also, how do i get the ride hight lower?
Plus, has anybody changed camber, caster, and toe for oval tracks??? If so, how do you change these settings???
And one more, does adjusting the slipper changes how much power is get to the wheels??? Whenever i get on it, it wheelys, and i want to stop that!
Sorry for the stupid questions! Just want some help!
Thanks


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've played around a little bit with mine. i haven't changed the toe, camber, or caster yet. They have aftermarket links that you have to replace to change that. However, the new ones are made from lexan, so i'm going to try and make my own soon. BRP makes a wedge body that looks totaly killer, which is what i run now. Other than that I took the shocks apart and applied some drops of Muddslide Heavy king pin lube to the inside of the shocks. This slowed the travel. The way to lower ride height would be to limit the down travel of the shocks. If you've ran across transmission problems, try a small dab of the Muddslide diff lube. it is amazing! The Muddslide products work great. they can be found at www.muddslidemotorsports.com 

Try the green king pin lube too, it is thinner but more flowing. 
:wave:


----------

